# Js Code in Firebug editieren und debuggen?



## baschtel (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

leider muss ich jetzt doch eine blöde Frage hier in das Forum stellen, da mir die Zeit aus geht eine genauere Recherche im Netz durch zu führen. Ich sollte in den nächsten Tagen einen kleinen Vergleich von Javascript Editoren bzw. Debuggern abgeben, dabei viel jetzt meine Wahl auf Eclipse (ATF) und auf das Add-on Firebug des Firefox. 

Bisher ist es mir nicht gelungen direkt in Firebug Javascriptcode zu ändern, sondern nur über den Umweg mit einem Editor. Und genau das ist meine Frage:

Kann ich direkt Js Code in Firebug editieren und debuggen, so wie es in Eclipse (ATF) funktioniert?

Danke


----------



## Northrog (23. Dezember 2008)

Nein, man kann ihn sich lediglich anschauen, was auch damit zusammenhängt, dass Firebug ja während der Laufzeit des Programms ausgeführt wird. Code ändern fällt da eher schwer.

Dafür ist Firebug trotzdem mein bevorzugter Debugger, die Konsole ist genial (alle Ajax-Requests und Code Fehler), man kann Code direkt ausführen, sich sämtliche Scripte ansehen und hat eine geordnete, strukturierte Übersicht des HTML- und CSS Markups der Seite und kann selbiges auch direkt ändern.

Nicht zu vergessen das Netzwerktool, mit dessen Hilfe man sehr gut die Reaktionszeit der Seite etc prüfen kann.

Die einzige Möglichkeit aber direkt in den Code einzugreifen (außer der Konsole) bietet der "DOM"-Tab, unter dem man das DOM ändern kann.


----------



## baschtel (23. Dezember 2008)

Top!
Danke!


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Dezember 2008)

Naja, man kann JS-Code schon per Firebug editieren, sofern er nicht als externe Datei eingebunden ist(HTML->script-Element auswählen->Edit HTML)... aber Debuggen würde ich das nicht unbedingt nennen wollen


----------



## VScan (24. Dezember 2008)

Hey, also ich find

beim Debuggen mit dem JavaScript-Debugger (der heisst auch so) von Firefox, kann man Probs sehr schnell lösen, man kann auch Variablen beim Debuggen ändern, aber nur zu Versuchszwecken, zur Endgültigen Änderung braucht man soweit ich weis dann einen Editor, 


MfG und Frohe Weihnachten xD


----------

